# Crime



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Good morning, hope you are having a nice weekend, I was just hoping to find out and clarify some issues.

We are moving over to Alentejo in March and I have heard from a few people that there is quite a high crime rate there, would it be possible to find out if this is true?

Or would anyone have any weblinks to show the statistics, I have looked online but there does not seem to be very much information on this matter.

Kindest Regards

Owen


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

These are two major police sites
GNR Guarda Nacional Republicana
Policia de Segurança Publica :: Homepage

Statistics wouldn't even know where to start, might be somewhere in the useful links at bottom of sites


----------



## Liesbetje (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know about official number, but where I am in Alentejo one does not often hear anything about crime… Or maybe I'm just not listening carefully ;-)


----------



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you for your quick responses, it is very much appreciated.

It is also great to hear that regarding Alentejo, the reason i was a little concerned is because the property we are moving to is quite a far distance from the nearest town and any neighbours.

Thank you for your input to my question.

Kindest Regards


----------



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you once again canoe man, you have been a great help

Hope you have a great day.

Kindest Regards


----------



## Liesbetje (Aug 12, 2011)

Ralpho said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your quick responses, it is very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Ralpho,

If this is your permanent home, I don't think you should worry. I have heard stories about remote holiday places that ended up completely empty and wrecked when the owners got there after being away for a month. I picked a house in the center of town as my holiday home, hope I'll always come home to a house in a good state…fingers crossed. Anyways, good luck with your move!!! Alentejo is lovely!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Even so Portuguese are also quite security conscious possibly because they don't believe that much in insurance, frequently to see lower level windows barred even decoratively and a very good range of locks to doors


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Crime - about zero here in Ourique, mind you the population is sheep mainly.


----------



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

haha thanks a lot Coati, it has put my mind at rest, i had heard some stories over the past few days and this has put my mind at rest.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

According to some locals we talked to this summer in some villages around Evora, northern Alentejo, crime was non-existent also. Of course it's hard to know for sure. What are these stories you've been hearing? Anything to worry about? Good to hear Ourique sounds safe also.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

We are out in the Montado 6 km out as are most brits we know here. I used to live in Zambia close to the Zaire border, where every night there were big guns everywhere.
NO COMPARISON safer than UK IMHO. BUT that doesnt mean dropping your guard, you can find bad folk anywhere. People always try to frighten expats with stories and forum comments. I and my wife walked hundreds of kilometres through Central and South America where we were told we would die instantly, we didnt; indeed the only criminal we met was an aged SCOTSMAN selling drugs out of a basket on his bike!


----------

